# my african gray parrot opening door hes checky lol.also attach another pic



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my african grey went door&pushing it open hes checky lol.had to show u all as looks funny but hes laught&loveing&talking non stop now sayin more&more words everyday..
plus i attached another pic of him cleaning himself..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thatpic makes me laught my african grey parrot opening my door.hes cheacky&funny


----------



## muyy (May 10, 2008)

thats nice and cocky, you may visit Eagle Nests in relation to United State Law and see some more on eagles.


----------

